# Fliegende Säge mit Indramat Servo-Umrichter



## Joe (1 September 2006)

Hallo,
ich muss mit einem Indramat-Umrichter (Leistungsmodul: TVM 2.4-050.220/300-W1/220/380, Antriebsmodul: TDM 1.2.050.300-W1-000 mit MOD01/1X1368-024 990200 Plantine, und Reglermodul: MOK11 N3 HW:CLM01.2/CLM01.3 SW: LM 01.3-003.16) eine Fliegende Säge realisieren.

Zum Aufbau:
Das Reglermodul bekommt von mir einmal ein Inktrementalgeber-Signal von meiner Werkstückgeschwindigkeit, zum anderen ein weiteres Inkrementalgebersignal (ROD 625) von der Antriebsachse des geregelten Motors.

Das Antriebsmodul bekommt, ebenfalls auf der Motorachse, ein Tachosignal.

Laut Dokumentation braucht das Antriebsmodul die Reglerfreigabe und ist dann über einen Differenzierengang (E1-E2) regelbar. Das Reglermodul gibt meien Spannung dafür aus.

Zum Problem:
Sobald ich die Reglerfreigabe an das Antriebsmodul gebe fährt der Motor auf eine Drehzahl x. ich kann das Signal ändern wie ich will, die Drehzahl änderet sich nicht.

Ich habe auch schon ein anderes (Ersatz-) Antriebsmodul eingebaut, bei dem die Symptome jedoch sie selben sind.

Mache ich etwas falsch, oder sind tatsächlich beide Module defekt?


----------



## lefrog (2 September 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwar noch nie mit Antrieben und Reglern von Bosch-Rexroth (Indramat) gearbeitet, aber ich vermute, dass Du erst einmal einstellen musste wie der auf seinen Sollwerteingang reagieren soll. Sprich eine untere und obere Grenze einstellen für minimalen und maximalen Analogen Sollwert. So oder so ähnlich kenne ich das von anderen Herstellern.
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Joe (2 September 2006)

Hallo,
ja, dachte ich am anfang auch, nur leider hat das Antriebsmodul, welches den analogwert verarbeitet keie schnittstelle, oder ähnliches um Parameter einzustellen.
Parameter kann ich nur im Reglermodul eigeben.


----------



## Hubbl-e (4 September 2006)

Frag doch mal bei FerroControl 
Tel.: +49 52219660
nach, die haben sowas mindestens 400 mal schon gebaut.


----------



## Garog (14 Februar 2009)

sehr altes thema aber dennoch interessant für mich gerade

die Säge war nicht zufällig Teil einer STAM Anlage aus Italien oder ???
bzw die Säge war von STAM ?


----------

